# Speed Steer Y-track Successfully Created!



## jimkelsey (May 7, 2013)

Guys:

I finally got the first of two Y-tracks pieces created for the Speed Steer. I hacked two 9" turns, glued them together with Gorilla Glue, then wired the right side so that way the polarity was correct. The cars kept flying off the track when making the turns, so I made retaining walls from styrene plastic and added styrene H-beams on the back for support. Thanks to Slot Car Dan, I was able to make advertising billboards on the retaining walls. Here is a link to view before and after photos.

https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/


----------



## 60chevyjim (Feb 21, 2008)

looks great !!


----------



## jimkelsey (May 7, 2013)

Thanks for taking the time to look, Jim. If I could figure out a way to get the right angle, I would videotape the success of the Y-turn. One has to watch the polarity of the track and keep that in mind when setting it up; otherwise, the cars ground out.


----------



## Crimnick (May 28, 2006)

Slick!


----------



## beast1624 (Mar 28, 2009)

Looks great! BTW-love all those planes. Many of my all time favorites in there.


----------



## jimkelsey (May 7, 2013)

Thanks for taking the time to look at the track - and the planes, too. As a kid, I was into 1/72 scale aircraft and hung them on my ceiling. My parent's basement had a tile ceiling with holes in it, so the pins didn't do any visible damage. Once I got married, my new bride wasn't too keen on me continuing that tradition and sticking holes in the sheetrock-type ceiling, so I switched to 1/144 scale. The fighters display easily in a wall-mounted Ikea cabinet, but the larger bombers, like the B-58 or the B-36 don't fit, so I haven't built them yet. I have an entire series of bombers and cargo aircraft waiting to be built. 

Hacking track is just another form of modeling - fun, too.


----------



## rdm95 (May 8, 2008)

I never got into the slotless stuff myself, but I might have if they would've had setups like yours! I gotta say they're pretty badass Brother! Very cool!


----------



## jimkelsey (May 7, 2013)

RDM:

Thanks for the encouragement. I just posted the semi-overpass adaptation under the "Track Building" section. This was a real challenge to create and one that, though useful and pleased with the results, is not one that I would want to create again. 

Slotless cars need a lot of maintenance and are temperamental, but once a person is familiar with how to best set-up a track, they become a lot of fun to race because of the variables.


----------



## rdm95 (May 8, 2008)

You in need of a few Speed Steer chassis at all? I just got some nice ones in so I thought I'd ask you first before I list them on eBay.


----------

